# Feneberg MTB-Marathon Oberstdorf



## kupfermark (19. August 2004)

So, ein weiterer toller Marathon steht in nächster Zeit (25.09.04) an!

Leider hab ich letztes Jahr nur die ersten 20km mitgekriegt, weil mich ein technischer Defekt am Bike ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat. Aber ein bisschen was hab ich doch mitgekriegt, und hab ihn durchaus positiv in Erinnerung.

*Strecke:*
Super schön, Allgäu halt   Fully/Hardtail? Hardtail war zumindest für die ersten 20km OK.

*Verpflegung:*
Soweit ichs mitgekriegt hab, auch ganz in Ordnung.

*Zuschauer: * 
Ziemlich viele, die auch aktiv angefeuert haben, dadurch unheimlich gute Stimmung (nicht so wie in Bad Wildbad dieses Jahr) 

*Ziel:*
Mit Musi, Moderator und ner grossen Halle wo es dann auch gleich Pasta gab und die Tombola und Siegerehrung stattfand. (Nicht so wie bei den Garmisch classics dieses Jahr)

*Präsent:*
So ne Weste, ganz brauchbar. Dieses Jahr gibts nen Deuter Trinkrucksack mit Blase, sicher auch nicht schlecht bei ner Startgebühr von 39. (Nicht so wie in Kirchzarten dieses Jahr) 

*Homepage:*
http://www.mtb-marathon.de/

Ich hoff an der Organisation und den Zuschauern (und dem Wetter) ändert sich im Vgl zu letztem Jahr nix, dann wärs (für mich) ein toller Rennsaison-Abschluss. Weiss da jemand was drüber?

Gebt mal euren Saft dazu!

Wir sehn uns dann  

Gruss
Kupfermark


----------



## scooter_werner (20. August 2004)

Na dann sei mal gespannt auf die restlichen 30 bzw. 55 km!   Welche Strecke fährst Du denn? 

Ich werde heuer auf der kurzen Strecke an den Start gehen, nachdem ich die letzten 4 Jahre (bis auf 2002, wo wg. Schnee alle die kurze fahren mussten) auf der langen gestartet bin. Aber ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf die Kanzelwandabfahrt, weil ich dort insgesamt 3 Platten und einen Sturz hatte  .

Nur soviel: die Strecke wird noch ruppiger  

Meine geplante Zeit dieses Jahr: unter 3 Stunden

Grüße

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limabiker (20. August 2004)

@kupfermark

danke für den Thread !

Möchte den Feneberg auch als Saisonabschluss fahren. Leute, geizt bitte nicht mit Info und Tips.

Werd mich für die Kurzstrecke anmelden.


----------



## kupfermark (20. August 2004)

Ich hab mich letztes Jahr schon zur Grossen gemeldet und werd sie diesmal auch fahren (wenns Bike nicht streikt  )

Die Abfahrt klingt ja ganz interessant, also ist Fully eher angebracht, oder?

Gruss
Kupfermark


----------



## scooter_werner (21. August 2004)

Für die Abfahrt brauchst Du sicher kein Fully, die ist einfach nur steil und das 900hm lang  . Aber es gibt schon einige Passagen, die mit dem Fully deutlich angenehmer sind - ich hab den Vergleich  .

Hier noch die Kurzbeschreibung, die ich auch schon an jemand anderen per pm verschickt hab:

Von O'dorf gehts erst einmal ein Stück schnell auf Teer, dann auf feinem Schotter gen Norden, dann kommt eine längere Auffahrt auf (teils gröberem) Schotter hinauf zum Wallraffweg. Hier zieht sich das Feld schon auseinander. Die Abfahrt ist zunächst Schotter, anfangs minimal technisch, dann Teer und recht schnell. Dann gehts gleich auf Teer rauf zur Seealpe, am Schluß auf Schotter. Die Abfahrt ist zwar zunächst Teer, soweit ich noch weiß, aber dann Trail, stückweise von der kernigen Sorte (da bin ich letztes Jahr auch ein paar Meter gelaufen ).

An das nächste Teilstück zwischen Oytal und Ried kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern , aber da gab es einen kurzen Fußmarsch bergab über ein paar Stufen zur Bachüberquerung, einen längeren sehr mühsamen Fußmarsch bergauf entlang eines Bachlaufs und ne schnelle Passage mit sehr vielen Kurven - so richtig schön surfen - auch am Bachlauf entlang.

Nach dem "Wendepunkt" gabs früher noch einen sehr schönen, wenn auch am Schluß knackigen Trailabschnitt, der aber letztes Jahr (leider) nicht mehr dabei war. Stattdessen gings, soweit ich mich noch erinnere in kräftigem auf und ab über die neue Langlaufstrecke. Und dann kommt da noch eine lange recht ruppige Passage zum Parkplatz der Fellhornbahn. Kurz danach teilt sich dann die Strecke: lang links bergauf zur Kanzelwand, kurz geradeaus, leicht bergauf RichtungFreibergsee. 

Die lange: zuerst gleichmäßig bergauf auf Teer, am Ende mit ein paar fies steilen Rampen, dann Trail, der komplett fahrbar, aber am Ende sehr hart ist. Hier teilt sich spätestens die Spreu vom Weizen  Viele schieben. Oben an der Kanzelwand geht's auf der anderen Seite nach Riezlern runter. Und zwar steil. Richtig steil! Zuerst Schotter, dann eine Mischung aus Teer und Schotter mit einer schmalen Spur die griffig ist, danneben wird's rutschig, Immer wieder Wellen. Manche schalten hier das Hirn aus und rauschen mit 90 bergab - wenn es die schmeißt, sieht's übel aus, andere schieben und der große Rest hofft, dass sie heil bergab kommen. Was öfters nicht gelingt - frag die Sanis!

Von Riezlern geht's auf Teer, dann auf feinem Schotter rauf bis zum Schönblick, dort über einen lustigen Trail rüber zur Schotterabfahrt runter Richtung Freibergsee. Unten angekommen trifft man wieder auf die kleine Runde, die zwischentzeitlich nur schönste Schotterwege hatte.

Schließlich gehts noch eine recht steile, aber kurze Trail- und Schotterabfahrt hinunter zum Bach und dort noch ein Stückchen entlang, bevor man auf Teer das letzte Stück in die Oybelehalle zurücklegt.


----------



## Bikelady (26. August 2004)

Bin die Tage mal die Kanzelwand gefahren.

Also richtig knackig,
schön steil, aber zumindest der Anfang geht auf Asphalt hoch.
Wer richtig gut im Bergluf ist, wird da im Laufen schneller sein.

Die Abfahrt ist absolut super!
Steil, max 31 %, viel grober Schotter.
Also nichts zum Ausruhen nach dem harten Anstieg.
Ein Fully brauchst da aber nicht wirklich, ist ja kein Trail.
Der Zustand des Weges ist soweit ok, kein Problem mit dem Hardtail.
Wichtiger sind ordentliche Bremsen!

Bin da auch mal gewandert, also da runter laufen ist noch viel übler.

Kann leider nicht mitfahren.  
Wünsch euch aber "Hals- und Beinbruch" - nicht wörtlich!


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. August 2004)

Bikelady schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger sind ordentliche Bremsen!




Stimmt! Bin unlängst die Strecke mal (gemütlich!) abgefahren und musste feststellen: Meine XTR-V-Brakes (damals noch zusammen mit Mavic 717er Felgen) waren teilweise heftigst überfordert!    Wer Scheibe fährt, ist hier klar im Vorteil, wird Nerven sparen und deutlich schneller sein!   

Ansonsten ist der Kurs meiner Meinung nach was für Schnellfahrer. Die Teile, die richtig happig bergauf gehen, sind eigentlich nur für Kraftmeier oder für 34er Ritzel-Fahrer wirklich machbar und kosten ordentlich Körner! HT scheint mir geeigneter als Fully, weil die Kraftübertragung an den Anstiegen einfach besser ist. Die Abfahrten sind mit HT ohne weiteres zu fahren. 

Ansonsten ist die Strecke einfach schön!


----------



## limabiker (6. September 2004)

Hallo,
bin am Samstag die kleine Runde gefahren.
scooter werner hat die Strecke ja gut beschrieben. Ich war mit dem HT unterwegs und konnte alles gut fahren, was fahrbar ist.
Nicht fahrbar waren Passagen auf dem Faltenbachweg. Der Weg downhill nach der Seealpe.
Danach gings recht unproblematisch, fast gemütlich ein Stück ins Oytal und bis zur Spielmannsau. Da geht dann ein steiler uphill zur Traufberg-Alm hoch. Hier einige Tragestellen. 
Danach die von scooter geschilderte Surfabfahrt wieder runter.
Alles andere war unproblematisch. Die uphills aber grundsätzlich sehr, sehr steil, besonders für einen Flachlandtiroler wie mich.
Aber alles in allem eine sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Ich freu mich echt drauf am 25.09. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter einigermassen. Am Samstag wars traumhaft. 
Hatte allerdings 1.496 Hm auf dem Höhenmesser. Na ja, einmal verfahren bis der Weg unterhalb des Rubihorns an einem Bergabsturz geendet hatte.  
Hab wohl dabei auch einen steileren Weg zur Geißalpe genommen.
Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Erfolg am 25.09.


----------



## roba (9. September 2004)

Hallo Leute  

Werde auch am Marathon teilnehmen. Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich die kurze oder lange Runde fahren soll. Die kurze hatte ich schon 2002 gefahren. War ne`regelrechte Schlammschlacht und die lange Runde wurde gecancelt wegen Schneefalls. Dieses Jahr bin ich nicht richtig in Form gekommen. Und ob es da gut ist die große zu fahren?


----------



## roba (10. September 2004)

Habe mich nun doch Umentschieden und werde nicht in Oberstdorf sondern in Singen beim Hegau-Bike-Marathon mit meinem Schwager zusammen starten.


----------



## OrlandoMTB (13. September 2004)

Welche Reifen fahrt Ihr in O´dorf ?

Habe irgendwie den Eindruck das es bei Regen sehr rutschig werden könnte.
Oder täusche ich mich da ?

Greets 

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (13. September 2004)

Ja, Grip ist mir da wichtiger als Rollwiderstand. Deshalb zieh ich meine Mythos auf.


----------



## flux (15. September 2004)

hi ho jungs !

ich werde nächstes WE auch die große Runde probieren....

wer ist denn einigermaßen ortskundig und kann mir sagen, wo Zuschauer sich am Besten platzieren können (evtl. mit seilbahn etc.), da ein paar kumpels evtl. mitfiebern wollen  ? 

Danke für Tips !

Gruß, flux.


----------



## nimmersatt (20. September 2004)

liebe Leut, wie jedes (fast) jedes Jahr an diesem Wochenende:

"Am Freitag und Samstag: Wahrscheinlich oft bewölkt und zeitweise Regen, besonders längs der Alpen. Schneefallgrenze gegen 1500 Meter sinkend"

http://www.nzz.ch/wetter/ 

dabei wars letzten Samstag so schön (nein ich fahr nicht mehr mit   )


----------



## flux (21. September 2004)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=36256&fdate=20040925  

mich frierts jetzt schon.....


----------



## thomask (22. September 2004)

tach. ich hab mich auch für die große runde eingeschriebn. denke mal dass wir alle die kleine fahren dürfen. weil bei schneefall is das dann kein spass mehr.

Oder lass ich die 40 euro einfch sausen? schickt mir jemand den Deuter Rucksack zu ?


----------



## kupfermark (22. September 2004)

Ja, ist echt zum   

Ich werd mich dann freiwillig für die kleine Runde ummelden, wenn die Grosse nicht abgesagt wird. Das muss ich mir dann als Saisonabschluss doch nicht mehr antun.. 

Aber vielleicht stimmen die Wetterprognosen auch gar nicht, immerhin sind es noch ein paar Tage bis Sa!

Kupfermark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (22. September 2004)

@flux:

Ziehst Du wieder Deine neonorange Jacke an? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder (hoffentlich nicht-schiebend ;-))

Mark


----------



## limabiker (22. September 2004)

Bin vor zwei Wochen die kleine Runde gefahren...............es war soooooo schööööööööön!!  Blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, angenehme Temperaturen.....
Jetzt lass ich mich halt überaschen und entscheide kurzfristig.
Wobei ich den Rucksack schon gerne mitgenommen hätte.


----------



## flux (22. September 2004)

genau, für alle dies noch net wissen... man kann sich noch von der großen auf die kleine runde ummelden aufgrund der wettervorhersagen ! (siehe http://www.mtb-marathon.de/index.shtml?aktuelles )

@kupfermark... scheinst mich mit dem anderen ulmer zu verwechseln, glaub der hies karle oder so ? der mit dem cannondale ? der hat immer ne neonorange jacke !

ich bin der langhaarigen mit gelbem canyon


----------



## kupfermark (23. September 2004)

So, ich wär umgemeldet, die Prognosen haben sich doch nicht mehr verbessert....

@flux:

Ach, das mit der Verwechslung könnt sogar stimmen!!
Ich bin dann der Kurzhaarige mit dem Bergamont!

Bis dann,
Mark


----------



## flux (24. September 2004)

tja, wie befürchtet.....

die lange runde wurde wg. schneefall geschlossen, d.h. ALLE starten auf kurzstrecke  (is aber vielleicht besser so ....)

siehe http://www.mtb-marathon.de/index.shtml?aktuelles

man sieht sich morgen !


----------



## kupfermark (24. September 2004)

Joo, bin ganz froh, dass die Grosse abgesagt wurde, dann steht man nicht als Weichei da, wenn man sich eh ummelden wollte  

Fährt aus Ulm sonst noch jemand mit dem Zug? Dann könnte man sich Bayern-bzw Wochenendticket teilen.. Aber ich glaub, dafür ists jetzt eh zu spät, weil wir schon den Zug in 1,5 h nehmen...

Also bis morgen, irgendwie freu ich mich jetzt doch auf die Schlammschlacht im Regen bei 5-10 Grad!!!

Gruss
Kupfermark


----------



## flux (24. September 2004)

@kupfermark: nein, ich fahre wahrscheinlich morgen früh ausm allgäu los.... wieso fahr ihr schon so früh (heut abend !?) übernachtet ihr dort ? hotel ?

naja, FREUEN is bei mir net der richtige ausdruck....   

bis morgen !


----------



## thomask (24. September 2004)

bin zwar recht neu hier in dem forum, aber ich wünsch allen Teilnehmern morgen auch Hals und Beinbruch. Hab noch schnell ein gescheites Bike für das Race gehlt. Ghost Scandium RT. Leckeres Marathon-Fully (-;

naja  -  morgen früh gehts um halb fünf mitm autp von münchen nach oberstdorf . das wird was...


----------



## thomask (25. September 2004)

DAS WAR MAL NE GEILE SCHLAMMSCHLACHT!

Wir waren dem Schnee ganz ganz nah. Immer im Visier gehabt. 
55 km und 1600 höhenmeter bei den Bedingungen sind einfach nur brutal. 
Und wenn dann einem noch wie mir passiert, der Handschuh völlig kaputt geht, so dass ich nur noch einen hatte.... brrr kalt. Frostbeulen. Dagegen war die Dusche mit dem Gartenschlauch beim Bike-Wash echt warm. 
Auf jeden fall eine Hammerstrecke. Technisch teils sehr anspruchsvoll, wobei man bei dem glitschigen Boden schöne Trial-Stellen schieben musste bzw sich selbst hinuterwerfen musste...
Ein scheiss Platten - hm - hat mich sicher 20 Plätze gekostet. Wenigstens direkt am Verpflegungsstand, wo es warmen (!) Apfelsaft und lecker Banane gab.    War echt genial das Race.Mal sehen wo es mich in der Randliste wieder findet. Wann isn die online?


----------



## kupfermark (25. September 2004)

Die Listen sind schon online! 

Das Rennen war wirklich der Hammer. Zwischen 3°C und 7°C und das bei Dauernieselregen. Wenigstens durften wir danach noch in unserer Pension noch duschen, auch wenn die Wirtin uns für komplett bescheuert hielt  

Der Regen hat jedenfalls die schönen Trails recht anspruchsvoll gemacht. Ich hab bei nem Rennen noch nie soviel Platten gesehen, bin aber selber zum Glück verschont geblieben. Die Beweglichkeit meiner Finger hat wegen der Kälte schon zum Schalten zeitweise nicht mehr ausgereicht, bei irgendeinem Defekt hätt ich wahrscheinlich die Nerven verloren. Respekt vor denen die trotzdem durchgehalten haben  

Cool fand ich auch den Single-Speed-Fahrer, der in Zeitlupe die 15-20%-Steigungen in Zeitlupe sitzend hochgefahren ist!

Die Leute an den Verpflegungsstationen waren sehr nett, und auch sonst war die Organisation ganz in Ordnung, sogar den Bike-Rucksack find ich ganz brauchbar. Aber für Anfänger war dieses Rennen bestimmt nicht.

Wie wars bei euch denn so?
Kupfermark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomask (25. September 2004)

Stimmt. Der Rucksack is klasse. Vorallem kam er genau richtig, da ich meinen gestern zerstört hatte. 

Hamer - die Besten haben nur 2 Std und knapp e20 Minuten gebraucht. Unglaublich bei den Bedingungen. Das hätt ich mal gern gesehen wie die die Trails entlang gebrettert sind. Andererseits sah da die Strecke auch noch nicht so brutal aus. 
Ich bin ne Stunde später ins Ziel gekommen. Für meinen zweiten marathon ever bin ich zufrieden. Dieser scheiiss Platten hätte nicht sein müssen. 
Das bike war perfekt für die Tour. Hab ein GHOST Scandium HT (marathon fully mit 10,8 Kilo) gefahren. Top gerät.
ABER - hattet ihr auch soviel Wasser im Rahmen?! Bei mir kammen gut 150 - 200 ml ausM Sattelrohr raus. Naja - is ja (leider) nicht mein Bike. 

Gibts dieses jahr in Südbayern noch irgendwo nen Marathon oder CC-Race????


----------



## kupfermark (25. September 2004)

Ich bin auch so um den Dreh angekommen (Blaue Jacke, Bergamont Team Evolve Ltd), hast Du lange Locken? Wenn ja sind wir das meiste Rennen zusammen gefahren!





Kann sein, dann warst Du einer von denen, die ich in den letzten paar hundert Meter noch abgezogen hab!! Konnte dafür in der Halle kaum mehr stehn


----------



## thomask (25. September 2004)

Hehe - nee - keine Locken. Rote gore weste , sonst schwarz.



Aber an das Bergamont kann ich mich erinnern....

Haha - du bist zwei Plätze vor mir reingekommen. Wir haben sicher mal kurz geschwätzt. Ich laber immer so gern beim Rennen


----------



## scooter_werner (25. September 2004)

Ja, ja, es ist immer wieder schön, nach so Rennen über die Erlebnisse zu berichten.  

Mich hats auf diesem ruppigen Wiesentrail in den Stacheldraht gespickt. Dabei hab ich mir die Jacke aufgerissen, die Brille zerbröselt und noch ein paar schöne Spuren am Arm geholt.   

Aber sonst wars schön   (bis auf die frierenden Zehen vielleicht), vor allem weil ich mein Ziel unter 3 Std. zu bleiben in Maßarbeit erreicht habe   - 38 sek. waren noch Luft!   

Ein Fully ist auf der Strecke vielerorts nicht von Nachteil   ,leider hab ich meins  nicht mehr zusammengebaut. Aber wenigstens die neuen UST Reifen noch aufgezogen. Da muss man keinen Gedanken an Platten verschwenden.

So dann erholt Euch noch gut, bei nem warmen Tee   - ich muss noch schnell mein Rad pflegen gehn.


----------



## Beeranger (27. September 2004)

Hi, ich hab dieses Jahr das erste mal mitgemacht und bin froh, daß alles geklappt hat: kein Sturz, kein Platten nur nen kleinen Einbruch bei der Traufbergalpe. Es war kalt und nass und bei Regen sind vor allem Winddichte klamotten wichtig. Und wem etwas Dreck im Gesicht nix ausmacht, dem kann man den Lauf auch bei Regen empfehlen! Vielen Dank an das Orga-Team und alle Helfer.
Fahre ein Specialized Enduro Sport und hatte eine blaue Regenjacke und schwarzen Helm auf. (546  )
Ciao


----------

